# Mites? Quilling? I can't tell!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Lately Brillo has been having some puffiness around the base of his quills. They're falling off in massive amounts, moreso than they were when I got him in December. He's also leaving flakes in his bedding... I'm not sure if it's his skin, or the vitamin E oil we put on him after his baths. It has a yellow-ish tint to it, but the oil we use does too. I took some pictures, any educated guesses as to what it could be? He doesn't seem to be in any pain or itching any more than normal. He's eating and drinking like he should be, he's active in his wheel. I just don't know!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

And something I just noticed, whenever he shakes off (he just had a bath) quills are flying everywhere!


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm Sorry! I don't know. Sam is losing up to four quills a night and his skin is SO flaky! He's had too quills now that have some redness, almost like a pimple, at the base. These quilsl pull right out easily.

I've always that it was just winter dry skin under his heat lamp. I've tried everything. he has a humidifer, oil rinses and oil on his food. HIs skin is STILL dry and now he's had two pimply bumps. I've had enough. I'm calling the vet first thing tomorrow to get him in ASAP. My guess is we have the same problem. Very dry skin and my trying to help it may have blocked some of his pores with oil...thus the pimples. So I'm handing this over to the professionals.

I hope someone on here can help! X For both our hedgies sakes! I"ll post what my vet says after we see her.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

How old is Brillo?


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

...sounds like mites to me, poor critter.. a vet visit and a skin scape could tell you so you could be positive.. you could always get some kitten revolution as a precaution though.. I've been treating Paprika for the past 3 months with revolution and plan on ordering more so I can do every 3-4 weeks from this point forward as a precaution.. it doesn't seem to have any side effects and it's relatively cheap so it's worth it just to keep them as happy as can be without worrying about mites!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

nikki said:


> How old is Brillo?


He should be about 5 months, possibly pushing 6. I was told he was 4 months when I bought him!


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

How's Brillo?

The vet ruled out mites for Sam and she doesn't think it's a fungus or skin disease either. After having a good look and being told what a fusspot he is (He only eats his cat food and dried worms)...the vet decided he is probably just lacking essential vitamins, omega acids, etc.

So she gave me something that is actually made for small reptiles, birds - a vitamin supplement I have to try to give him this liquid by syringe every day. I've also switched to a food where the first three ingredients are Salmon or a salmon product to boost his fatty acids.

After a couple of weeks we're going to see where he is. If it hasn't gotten any better she's going to send a skin culture out for lab tests to see if it's something more serious.

I hope they can sort Brillo out soon = he sounds a little more serious than Sam....


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

GiveToHairy said:


> So she gave me something that is actually made for small reptiles, birds - a vitamin supplement I have to try to give him this liquid by syringe every day. I've also switched to a food where the first three ingredients are Salmon or a salmon product to boost his fatty acids.


Is it Sunshine Factor?


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

I won't be able to get Brillo to the vet this week it seems.  We're gearing up for a massive snowstorm in Missouri. Hopefully next week! My poor baby boy.


----------

